# Camping holiday.



## RiflemanSmith (21 Oct 2012)

Hi I am looking for a camping/biking holiday for me the missus and my son (7).
preferably in the UK with some nice cycle routes.
Anybody got any recommendations of any that they have been on?
Cheers
Mark


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Oct 2012)

How long for?

Do you want static camp with routes around, or moving on?

Are you willing to travel by car from site to a good ride?


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2012)

The new forest can be nice, as long as you get descent weather.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (21 Oct 2012)

Cheers for the replies.
A week maybe two static camp with routes around.
Just cycling distance.
Any package deals?


----------



## Tigerbiten (21 Oct 2012)

I would probably look for a forest based one.
New Forest, prob largest area and plenty of campsites in it.
Thetford Forest, Flatish if you don't like hills.
Kielder Forest, Large forest but I'm not sure how many tracks run through it.
Just to name a few.


----------



## MrJamie (21 Oct 2012)

I was going to suggest the New Forest too.. Scenic and flat iirc


----------



## monkeylc (22 Oct 2012)

Don't go Matlock, hills are unbelievably harsh


----------



## RiflemanSmith (22 Oct 2012)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Jan 2013)

River Valley Campsite in London Apprentice, Cornwall - worth a Google


----------



## happy pilgrim (20 Jan 2013)

Try Pentire Haven in Bude, North Corwall. gets good reviews
www.pentirehaven.co.uk


----------



## Ern1e (21 Jan 2013)

May be worth checking out centre parcs ok not under canvas, self catering log cabin and you have to park the car once unloaded and either walk or use a bike,my daughter went in july had a great time but they took their own bikes due to the extreme rental cost of the parcs one's


----------



## tug benson (21 Jan 2013)

East neuk of fife


----------



## happy pilgrim (21 Jan 2013)

Ern1e said:


> May be worth checking out centre parcs ok not under canvas, self catering log cabin and you have to park the car once unloaded and either walk or use a bike,my daughter went in july had a great time but they took their own bikes due to the extreme rental cost of the parcs one's


Trouble is the price! ££££'s


----------



## deanE (21 Jan 2013)

If OH and son are competent cyclists then come down to Mid Cornwall. Plenty of on/off road trails. If either are less competent, then I would go to New Forest.


----------



## Ern1e (22 Jan 2013)

happy pilgrim said:


> Trouble is the price! ££££'s


 Thats the bad bit but she did say it was a nice safe enviornment for the kids to pedal about in without her or their dad needing to go with them, so my view worth it just for that !


----------



## Pekaroo (4 Feb 2013)

Hi Rs
Bit of a trek for ya but some great cycle trails in wales. Try 'wales forestry commission' they have some great info. 
Good Luck


----------



## Pekaroo (4 Feb 2013)

sorry forgot to add loads of good campsites around that area and try bala lake which is close by.


----------

